
I like b-sides - MP3 Mix-Tape Generator - mikeyur
http://ilikebsides.com/
======
lpgauth
Alert! There is very little usable-data in your iTunes. We haven't been able
to build a complete mix-tape, and will not be able to until you either: a)
play songs you enjoy (to increase 'Play Count') b) or, use iTunes' star-
ratings features...

